# Ammo carrying setups?



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

There are tons of pictures on here of every bodies slingshots, but I haven't seen any discussion or images relating to Ammo pouches / bags / sacks, etc. I want to see what everyone on here uses for their ammo setups.
























Here are a few pictures of my setup currently.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I recently designed and made my own ammo waist bucket. I few guys have them already and love em.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> I recently designed and made my own ammo waist bucket. I few guys have them already and love em.


 Ewww, you carry a waist bucket? I just poop between trees.. sheesh man!!

Also thats a very cool hydra....


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

If there is a mounted sidewall magnet, that's a killer pouch...is it noisy? I mean, hunter appropriate?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> If there is a mounted sidewall magnet, that's a killer pouch...is it noisy? I mean, hunter appropriate?


Dunno. I don't hunt. The one I use has a big magnet in the bottom.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

The one I posted does not have a magnet. I keep glass for plinking in the big pouch with my SS, and lead shot in the small pouch.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hmmm...both are very cool. I don't necessarily think of hunting, but I walk a lot, and it's annoying have plural slings in a pocket and random ammo in another.. magnet doesnt help the weight..


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

As to ammo carry, (thread topic) I realize I'm probably in the minority here but I hate fumbling into a pouch or trouser pocket to load/shoot. Here's my cheap, quick, small handy lightweight no fuss solution...disk ceramic magnets. I carry my SS in my hip pocket or pistol holster (or jean pocket holster..see below) if it's small enough. Larger SSs go in my butt pack carried in the front, but ammo is always handy on my belt with a disk magnet. I use this daily on my home range as well as walking around the farm or countryside.

My fav magnets are NOT rare earths, too strong...tried that, difficult picking ammo off it...so went to ceramic magnets. My fav are disk magnets from discarded microwaves. Each oven has two identicles. I lathed a steel plug for the center hole and epoxy'd it in place to prevent ammo from getting lost in the hole and provided more surface for the steel ammo to adhere. With a few canteen/web gear clips from a surplus pile I had...stores charge 25 cents each...to attach the magnet to any belt, wide or slim...after all the clips are made for a three inch wide military web belt...so they fit any belt.

I epoxy'd the clip to the magnet.

This accessory holds, without any falling off and in orderly fashion, a couple dozen 10mm x 10mm steel slugs and yet more 9 x 9 and yet more 8 x 8s.

Here are a few I made of various sizes. Speaker magnets work also but I like my microwave magnets best. Radio Shack has them too.

For a small carry magnet (14 - 10mm slugs as pictured) I used a smaller disk magnet with a machined steel plug in the center, into which I tapped a hole and fitted a tape measure belt clip to it..a small version but who shoots more than 14 rounds at one live game target?

Dig it. No pouch, no pocket, no fuss no muss. A number of members use simple magnets...either hung from the belt dangling or fixed to something like a butt pack. The less accessories hanging off me and hanging up in the under brush, the better.

Off thread topic, see my jean pocket slingshot holster and pistol holsters used for apt sized slingshots...slim, don't bulge or catch brush, the cut out jean pocket is free from worn out jeans...original belt loops hold it to my regular belt. Funky but it works.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> There are tons of pictures on here of every bodies slingshots, but I haven't seen any discussion or images relating to Ammo pouches / bags / sacks, etc. I want to see what everyone on here uses for their ammo setups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use 1 like the 1 in your pics except it has a belt instead of a strap


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

NICE !!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

If you put slingshot holster in Google you can get a lot of ideas...most of them from posters on this forum.

The simplest ammo carry is a simple disk ceramic magnet with a hole in the middle, I call them donut magnets like what I use, but instead of a clip, just tie a cord through the hole and put a small carabiner through the loop and attach that to a belt loop. I forget the poster who did this but it's the simplest and pretty practical...and economical.

In surplus stores you can probably still find army/marine web belt ammo pouches. They have the clips on the back to attach to any belt. They will house most frames, even two average thickness ones. Put that pouch on your belt and possibly a magnet carry on the other side of you...the pouch hand side. You're set and economically too. The ammo pouches came in heavy canvas with a tab type closure to close the lid, it worked fine, and later changed to nylon with a plastic clipey thing to close the lid. If I could get some here I'd get a few but alas U.S. surplus stores don't exist in Ecuador. They're good for many things from making a tool belt of a military web belt to field instruments.

Here's a link to a double ammo pouch...less than $5. http://www.fcsurplus.ca/shopping/products/15-Army-Style-Bags/472-Heavy-Duty-Ammunition-Pouches/

Here's another link http://www.armynavyshop.com/category/military-pouches.html has several pages of puches, very economical...USA source.


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> I use 1 like the 1 in your pics except it has a belt instead of a strap


The one I have actually has the belt loop as well. I guess I should've posted some pictures of the back, as it has been modified for hunting similarly to a few sling-bags i've seen on here and YouTube videos. The grommets and strap I actually added myself.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Shooters in the cargo pockets, ammo in a Crosman pouch (eBay). It's an improvement over pockets, be mindful when bending.*


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I use an old camera bag for my lead and extra ammo. Sorry but no pic . I also have a magnet with a hole in the middle which I tie to my belt. I keep up to eight decent size ball,bearings and roller bearings on that while,hunting. It works really well when you need ammo fast. The ammo shown is about 13 mm steel ball bearing and rather heavy 236 grain roller bearings.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Little DIY for a fast load ammo carrying bracelet:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30178-simple-magnetic-bracelet-for-metal-ammo/


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

My balls just hang free in my pants......and by balls I mean ammo and by pants I mean a pocket. :naughty: :rofl:

When I was at the 2015 MWST I picked up a nail pouch that hung off my waist. With all the ammo I was shooting it was a necessity. Otherwise, if I'm just shooting at home I'll usually keep 15 shots in my pocket. Keeps me from just standing there too long. How else am I going to get exercise if I'm always sitting on my butt reading this forum.


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Oh my God! I actually get to say this...my purse. :neener: And what a handy bag it is, lol.


----------



## tpinaz (Dec 6, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> As to ammo carry, (thread topic) I realize I'm probably in the minority here but I hate fumbling into a pouch or trouser pocket to load/shoot. Here's my cheap, quick, small handy lightweight no fuss solution...disk ceramic magnets. I carry my SS in my hip pocket or pistol holster (or jean pocket holster..see below) if it's small enough. Larger SSs go in my butt pack carried in the front, but ammo is always handy on my belt with a disk magnet. I use this daily on my home range as well as walking around the farm or countryside.
> 
> My fav magnets are NOT rare earths, too strong...tried that, difficult picking ammo off it...so went to ceramic magnets. My fav are disk magnets from discarded microwaves. Each oven has two identicles. I lathed a steel plug for the center hole and epoxy'd it in place to prevent ammo from getting lost in the hole and provided more surface for the steel ammo to adhere. With a few canteen/web gear clips from a surplus pile I had...stores charge 25 cents each...to attach the magnet to any belt, wide or slim...after all the clips are made for a three inch wide military web belt...so they fit any belt.
> 
> ...


Now aint you just the genius one  I like it all ! And thanks for sharing


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for sharing so far! Tons of different styles and ideas.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Try this...
https://cse.google.com/cse/home?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301:0474906146


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> There are tons of pictures on here of every bodies slingshots, but I haven't seen any discussion or images relating to Ammo pouches / bags / sacks, etc. I want to see what everyone on here uses for their ammo setups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this setup. May I ask where you got the bag?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey Michael!

I actually got the bag incredibly cheap on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KKMIH2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00.

Only 8 bucks, or 6 if you want the black variant. The heavy duty woven cotton is insanely strong, and I love being able to carry plinking ammo and hunting ammo at the same time. I now have a holster for my SS, but the large main pouch easily holds a regular frame, and hundreds of plinking shots at the same time.

The strap came off of an old Vietnam-era medic bag I got at a garage sale, but i'm sure any sort of sling would work as well or better than this one.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> Hey Michael!
> 
> I actually got the bag incredibly cheap on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KKMIH2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I really like this setup. Did you put the grommets in yourself?

Thanks again,

Michael


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes Sir. I put the grommets in using this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004Y68Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00 grommet kit. It made me laugh, seeing how the grommets are more expensive than the bag was! Still a great deal, as you get 24 grommets and the tools to set them. The only complaint I had was that the "setter" pin-thing seems to be some sort of alloy or aluminium, and had some small dents after a few grommets, so if you're looking to do a few hundred grommets, this tool might not work, but anything less and it should be fine.

You can also find a lot of different colors of grommets to use, But that will of course raise the overall cost even more.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Awesome! Well done and thanks again.

Michael


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Tendele, roller bearings! Sort of like my steel cut off slugs. Cylindricals work great.

Yep, those military surplus pouches are a good buy and good for all sorts of uses. I use one for my small binoculars which I keep in an old cut off sock.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Nicely done! Here is another thread with some more ideas.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30132-lets-see-your-ammo-pouch/?hl=magnogrip#entry402677


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

this is new this weekend, a 30 rd AR mag pouch $2.00 US at surplus store, 2 holsters one on each side, with snap down keepers, clips to attach to any belt, for now a plastic bag for ammo binder clipped to front edge to keep it open, room inside for 2nd sling and an Altoids can fits PERFECT in the bottom for extra band sets. Good thing too I just got 45 pouches from Jim at Performance Catapults!!!


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> Hey Michael!
> 
> I actually got the bag incredibly cheap on Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001KKMIH2?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say thank you! I can't wait to get it out in the field.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

I just put my ammo in my coat or pants pockets


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow Michael, i'm glad you liked the design! Hope it serves you well.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

RealLucky said:


> Wow Michael, i'm glad you liked the design! Hope it serves you well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Again, very much appreciated!

Michael


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I use a simple fanny pack or as I call it a manny pack.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I use two sizes of butt packs, one a regular size with a small SS, extra band set, miniature binocs and a Swiss Army knife, and also sometimes a pretty big butt pack with lots of compartments/pockets when in "the wild"...that holds a pint (usually of water), vinyl poncho, Swiss knife, extra band set miniature binoculars, granola/gorp, 2 chewing gums, half roll of Charmin moon floss, a small plastic trowel (instant latrine) oh, and one or two SSs and plink ammo. Plink ammo isn't regular ammo, it's rejects from my cut off steel rod stock cylindrical ammo, ball bearings of various sizes gleaned from the floor of my mechanic's shop, and white quartz rounded pebbles that abound around my farm...weathered out of ancient conglomerate rock.

For years I've fancied butt packs, keeps things handy and I just turn it frontwards to get what out of it...a day pack is for other things really that I don't need to get at fast such as a Polarguard light jacket and/or wind shell and a small bottle of whisky if I'm in the mood and with amigos.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I know this is an older thread but.......I recently made a magnet ammo holder with which I am pretty pleased. Chuck made a suggestion that it would work better if I clipped it right to my belt instead of having it hang down on a leather strap so, I am going to try that ( see his photo above). My go to ammo bag is a belt pouch used by rock climbers. It is just the right size, has a strong and easy to use velcro belt attachment and is stiff enough to stay open when in use.

GP


----------

